

Ask HN: Anyone else's Facebook ads not running? - nemesis1637

My ads are approved and have reasonable click prices set but none of them appear to be running (it's been like that for about a week now). Anyone else?
======
allwein
What do you consider a "reasonable" click price? In all likelihood, you're
simply being outbid for adspace.

